# How Are Sikhs So Rich And Wealthy?



## XS2SINGHSAAB (May 28, 2018)

Sikhs are usually very rich and well off. How is that happening?
Is there a particular paath that bestows this blessing?
I do want spiritual ascent ultimately however a certain amount of wealth is really necessary to have attention free from money matters and ones financial status.
I really need to progress in my career, learn more things, earn more. I am already late.
So is it Sukhmani Sahib or some other?


----------



## Admin (May 28, 2018)

XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> So is it Sukhmani Sahib or some other?



Can you tell us where in Gurbani (Guru Granth Sahib, our only Guru) it states merely doing a paath of any particular baani can bring you riches?



XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> Sikhs are usually very rich and well off. How is that happening?



My dear friend, It only happens with sheer hard work and dedication... there is no short cut to success...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 28, 2018)

XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> Sikhs are usually very rich and well off. How is that happening?
> Is there a particular paath that bestows this blessing?
> I do want spiritual ascent ultimately however a certain amount of wealth is really necessary to have attention free from money matters and ones financial status.
> I really need to progress in my career, learn more things, earn more. I am already late.
> So is it Sukhmani Sahib or some other?



Sorry to burst your bubble mate, I  have good news and bad news for you.
Bad News- Sikhi does not believe in blackmailing Ik Ong Kaar for some material gain. It is a self-defeating prophecy.
Good News- Sikhi does not believe in blackmailing Ik Ong Kaar for some material gain. It is a self-defeating prophecy.
When one starts playing a 3 card game on a street corner to con others, one fails to realise that the person himself/herself is being conned first and foremost.

This kind of charade is done in the mega evangelical churches who teach prosperity gospel to line their own pockets. They live in mansions, have private jets paid for by the devotees who are paying in hope for self-betterment. 

What is your end goal? 
Please share it with us.
Thanks


----------



## BhagatSingh (May 28, 2018)

XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> Sikhs are usually very rich and well off. How is that happening?
> Is there a particular paath that bestows this blessing?
> I do want spiritual ascent ultimately however a certain amount of wealth is really necessary to have attention free from money matters and ones financial status.
> I really need to progress in my career, learn more things, earn more. I am already late.
> So is it Sukhmani Sahib or some other?


You gotta read Guru Granth Sahib with meanings about 5 times and apply those teachings to your life, then wealth will automatically come.

Wealth follows Wisdom. So follow Wisdom and Wealth will come.

Once you get it, remember to share it also.


----------



## XS2SINGHSAAB (May 30, 2018)

I have heard somewhere something that reciting some paath does attract prosperity and wealth but can't remember what. Hence this post.
It seems I am not going to get any answer for this question.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## Ishna (May 30, 2018)

XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> I have heard somewhere something that reciting some paath does attract prosperity and wealth but can't remember what. Hence this post.
> It seems I am not going to get any answer for this question.
> Thanks anyways.



Gurbani is not a vending machine for getting worldly goods.  In fact, Gurbani warns against asking for anything but Naam:

ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
Mėhlā 5. 
Fifth Mehl: 

ਵਿਣੁ ਤੁਧੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਜਿ ਮੰਗਣਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਦੁਖਾ ਕੈ ਦੁਖ ॥ 
viṇ ṯuḏẖ hor jė mangṇā sir ḏukẖā kai ḏukẖ. 
To ask for any other than You, Lord, is the most miserable of miseries. 

ਦੇਹਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਉਤਰੈ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਭੁਖ ॥ 
Ḏėh nām sanṯokẖī▫ā uṯrai man kī bẖukẖ. 
Please bless me with Your Name, and make me content; may the hunger of my mind be satisfied. 

ਗੁਰਿ ਵਣੁ ਤਿਣੁ ਹਰਿਆ ਕੀਤਿਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਆ ਮਨੁਖ ॥੨॥ 
Gur vaṇ ṯiṇ hari▫ā kīṯi▫ā Nānak ki▫ā manukẖ. ||2|| 
The Guru has made the woods and meadows green again. O Nanak, is it any wonder that He blesses human beings as well? ||2|| ​Keep reading!  It starts here on Ang 958!


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 30, 2018)

XS2SINGHSAAB said:


> Sikhs are usually very rich and well off. How is that happening?
> Is there a particular paath that bestows this blessing?
> I do want spiritual ascent ultimately however a certain amount of wealth is really necessary to have attention free from money matters and ones financial status.
> I really need to progress in my career, learn more things, earn more. I am already late.
> So is it Sukhmani Sahib or some other?



Are you for real? Your level of ignorance and arrogance is astounding.

Since you really want an answer to your question, here you go: yes, you are "already late".

Success is the result of hard work, perseverence and integrity. These are all traits which Sikhs possess in abundance, along with being very charitable. Sadly, all this is lost upon someone like you.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Aug 1, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,
Mentoring Lives
Santokh : Satisfaction
Leads to Integrity,
Leads to deliver ability
Leads to leadership.
Leads to others satisfaction through above soft skills. 
Hence forth mind conditions for wealth creation.
This Mind condition may comes with physical wealth or no wealth.  One may have 10 but can deliver 9 has santokh with one.  is richer than
who owe million but still have desire to.make it 100.million is desirous.

Santokh is the biggest wealth which comes to learners through Gurubani Practice in life.   Rest of physical wealth has negatives DUKH.

ਵਿਣੁ ਤੁਧੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਜਿ ਮੰਗਣਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਦੁਖਾ ਕੈ ਦੁਖ ॥
viṇ ṯuḏẖ hor jė mangṇā sir ḏukẖā kai ḏukẖ.
To ask for any other than You, Lord, is the most miserable of miseries.

ਦੇਹਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੀਆ ਉਤਰੈ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਭੁਖ ॥
Ḏėh nām sanṯokẖī▫ā uṯrai man kī bẖukẖ.
Please bless me with Your Name, and make me content; may the hunger of my mind be satisfied.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh.


----------

